# plowing at night vs plowing during the day



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

are their any pros to plowing during the day besides you can see more?


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

Con to plowing in the day is people can't drive in the snow and make it a pain to plow sometime you just have to go back later


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

And those pita ppl that park right in front of where your about to make a pass?


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

I just plow the snow up to their door so they can't open it


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Plowing at night is much better because all traffic laws are suspended between midnight and 6am.Besides most places are closed and since when do you need to see were you are plowing?


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

If only we could plan when it snows! I add about 25-33% time to my routes during daytime plowing. Chance of accidents and mishaps goes up. Daytime is for re-runs to clear parking spots and to clean up entrances!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

grandview;1055488 said:


> Plowing at night is much better because all traffic laws are suspended between midnight and 6am.Besides most places are closed and since when do you need to see were you are plowing?


Oh ya that's right! Stops signs go in after midnight!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;1055488 said:


> Plowing at night is much better because all traffic laws are suspended between midnight and 6am


10-4 GV.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We use less salt during the day. Sun and traffic save alot of money. That's for condo's. We have a few retail plaza's, and you don't want to go near them during the day.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

grandview;1055488 said:


> Plowing at night is much better because all traffic laws are suspended between midnight and 6am.Besides most places are closed and since when do you need to see were you are plowing?


I thought that as soon as I turned on the yellow lights it made the stop signs hide.You get more entertainment during the day.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I'll plow at night any time.........less morons on the road, but the ones out are ussualy real winners. Lots tend to be much more empty and returns to clean up are less. I used to plow a 24hr WalMart, holy crap you've never seen such idiots, people in camaros and mustangs out in 5-6 inches of snow, all to get a gallon of milk or a bottle of soda..........unreal!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

forestfireguy;1055522 said:


> soda......!


what the heck is soda? You mean pop!?!??!! :laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ajslands;1055523 said:


> what the heck is soda? You mean pop!?!??!! :laughing:


Guys from the other half of NY always say soda.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd vote for night plowing, just less people to cause things to go wrong. As for traffic laws, I thought as soon as I start my route I was exempt from all traffic laws.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

traffic laws?!?! What are those? I love plowing at night, put the radio on, chew on beef jerky, climb in the loader, and push snow, and everyone leaves me alone.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

http://popvssoda.com:2998/


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

KJ Cramer;1055531 said:


> I'd vote for night plowing, just less people to cause things to go wrong. As for traffic laws, I thought as soon as I start my route I was exempt from all traffic laws.


Well according to the county plow truckers; that amber light on top allows them to go through red lights.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

id rather plow at night too, easier to see cars coming when backing out in the street but the one problem is that at night condos are always full of cars so i have to go back during the day when there all gone.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Daytime plowing means sites want service more often. As far as a stress level, night time plowing is easier.

Either way any plowing is better than no plowing!


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

Night time hands down there's never people when you are backing up that thinks ( I can make it before he get here) their pop is more important than the accident that they might cause.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I like plowing at nite better than plowing in the day. At nite it's mostly just other plow trucks on the road. When you go home after a nite of plowing and you close your eyes all you se is orange plinking lites.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I ONLY plow during the day...Im scared of the Dark......


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Matson Snow;1055571 said:


> I ONLY plow during the day...Im scared of the Dark......


:laughing: I'll protect you from the boogie monster! :laughing:


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

this is a good thread, this site always keeps me entertained. My vote will go with night plowing as well. gotta love the vibe of waking up at the wee hours, putting on some music and being the only one on the road. cant beat it!


----------



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll take night time over day hands down. In my are and routes the red lights are insane. Night time means they are blinking red and/or nobody sees you drive through them... The biggest advantage is that people are not in your lots driving around you like flies at a BBQ. It is much more efficient.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I like plowing at night better! Less morons on the road, and besides I love to turn on the late night talk radio and listen to people talk about how the ufo's are secretly taking over the world!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

we get that in Toronto as well. My partner always use to listen to Coast to Coast as well. I can't stand the crazies! I hate to admit it, liking Howard Stern more and more these days... I have to get a new truck though, still don't believe in paying for radio!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Night time hands down! I like it cause then in a way you can see more, like instead of everything being white theres shadows so then you can tell were the snowbanks are, plus less people out on the road.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;1055628 said:


> we get that in Toronto as well. My partner always use to listen to Coast to Coast as well. I can't stand the crazies! I hate to admit it, liking Howard Stern more and more these days... I have to get a new truck though, still don't believe in paying for radio!


They are crazy! Sounds like you have the perfect reason for a new truck! Lucky you!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

The best part about a new truck is 6 months free of Sirius.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Pristine PM ltd;1055644 said:


> The best part about a new truck is 6 months free of Sirius.


haha, my buddy had that in his new Mustang. Playboy radio is the creepiest station ever!  It kept us entertained the whole drive to Florida haha..


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

aperfcrcle;1055669 said:


> haha, my buddy had that in his new Mustang. Playboy radio is the creepiest station ever! It kept us entertained the whole drive to Florida haha..


Thats disturbing that it kept you and your buddy entertained that long.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

KJ Cramer;1055671 said:


> Thats disturbing that it kept you and your buddy entertained that long.


well I left that door wide open didn't I?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Pristine PM ltd;1055644 said:


> The best part about a new truck is 6 months free of Sirius.


$50,000 for the truck gets you $40 of free music. I thought you went to school.

I love night time plowing when it has stopped snowing and you can leave the window down.

The best part is the jerks that like to talk to you are all sleeping. Nothing worse then have 10 minutes work left when the caretaker shows up, that's good for 30 minutes of **** chat.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Arts and Culture degree.... Adam has the BBA


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Pristine PM ltd;1055695 said:


> Arts and Culture degree.... Adam has the BBA


Now that explains things. Sounds like you just wanted to wait 4 years to start working.:laughing:

Running Fords I would get a new one every year also, maybe a back up too.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

easier to stay awake


----------



## snowbandit (Jul 26, 2010)

night i plow for the state so less cars on the road and no stoping at red lights and easy to pull u turns i love covering cars on the sidee of the road then in the morniing love to watch them to try to shovel them out lol


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

plowing late at night or eraly morning for me! i love early morning because you see alll the idiots hitting curbs and losing control. late nite because there is no bs with traffic or anything!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Will you guys ever pull someone out? Or would you charge them? Like at 2 am? And if you saw a plow driver stuck would you be nice and pull 'em out or be a Richard head and drive away?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

ajslands;1055745 said:


> Will you guys ever pull someone out? Or would you charge them? Like at 2 am? And if you saw a plow driver stuck would you be nice and pull 'em out or be a Richard head and drive away?


i would pull them out because i would hope some one would do the same for me at 2 in the morning that way driving by!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

the one thing i like about day time plowing is all the extra money made from people who up or to work in the morning and realize their place needs a loader or skidsteer


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd pull a fellow snow plower, but not any other cars. I'm on a time schedule.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Give me night time anytime!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

ff610;1055625 said:


> I like plowing at night better! Less morons on the road, and besides I love to turn on the late night talk radio and listen to people talk about how the ufo's are secretly taking over the world!


George Norie UP ALL NIGHT. Those are the crazies of all time!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ajslands;1055745 said:


> Will you guys ever pull someone out? Or would you charge them? Like at 2 am? And if you saw a plow driver stuck would you be nice and pull 'em out or be a Richard head and drive away?


If I se somebody that is stuck I offer help.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

erkoehler;1055757 said:


> I'd pull a fellow snow plower, but not any other cars. I'm on a time schedule.


Much agreed! Anyone else, I'll call a tow truck.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

It isn't worth the issues pulling someone out nowadays. Tow trucks are everywhere, and I wouldn't want them to start plowing.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

Pristine PM ltd;1055889 said:


> It isn't worth the issues pulling someone out nowadays. Tow trucks are everywhere, and I wouldn't want them to start plowing.


True for cars, but another plow truck I help, it takes forever for a tow truck to get out to you during a storm


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Night time.....only day time snow removal i like is sunday afternoon


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

ajslands;1055745 said:


> Will you guys ever pull someone out? Or would you charge them? Like at 2 am? And if you saw a plow driver stuck would you be nice and pull 'em out or be a Richard head and drive away?


The only way i will pull someone out is if they are a plow and not burried too bad, you can get a fine for pulling prople out of the ditch round here unless you have a LC number. I had thought about buying a tow truck putting a plow on it throwing a guy in it to drive around help clear lots and pull out stuck cars inbetween the jobs.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Premier;1056828 said:


> The only way i will pull someone out is if they are a plow and not burried too bad, you can get a fine for pulling prople out of the ditch round here unless you have a LC number. I had thought about buying a tow truck putting a plow on it throwing a guy in it to drive around help clear lots and pull out stuck cars inbetween the jobs.


Plow in the cars and then get payed to pull them out and then get payed to plow the lot again!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Night is the best. Too much traffic during the day, and it is just to difficult to plow.


----------



## honda12967 (Jul 14, 2010)

I like plowing at night its just like a get away where you get paid too, but i'll admit i'm a hardcore shoveling b**** haha. I do have shoveling condos and people just open the door to stair at you at night, makes it a bit awkward haha.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

Night plowing is great. All you see are the headlights of all your crazy plow buddys. It's so much easier to take a leak too.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Night for me too.
Seems like over the last 10 years though everyone has a 4X4 and thinks they can drive in blizzards or do 45 with 6" on the road. In the last 2 years, I can't ever remember getting cut off more at intersections....people are in way too much of a hurry.
The chaos usually didn't start until 5 or 530 by me but now it seems to get earlier and earlier.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

We only pull out our own trucks or our subs/friends. Any Tom/Dick & Harry I'll happily call a tow truck for them. Not worth breaking your truck their car/truck or getting yourself stuck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ajslands;1055745 said:


> Will you guys ever pull someone out? Or would you charge them? Like at 2 am? And if you saw a plow driver stuck would you be nice and pull 'em out or be a Richard head and drive away?


I'm big on Karma so I always lend a hand and pull someone out. It happened my last time out this past winter- brand new Super Duty F350 V10 Ext cab FX4 with a 9'6" Xtreme V got stuck right next to a building. The driver rear tire slipped off the pavement and into slush/mud (it had begun to thaw and we got a wet snow). He was pretty deep and I pulled in with my Dakota and offered a hand. We both weren't sure if I was going to get him out since I had to make a pass to make room to get by him- sure enough in 4x4 Low I got him out. He was very appreciative and I've had a few good fortunes come my way since.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

pulling another plow guy out is different than pulling out some num nut that decided to turn left and go straight. i would help another truck out if it was at the tend of my route because im pretty tighton time.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Night plowing for sure, from 1:00 am on. Bars are closed, people are home in bed where they belong. Its just us,the cops,the firemen & the tow trucks.


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Nighttime all the way.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

lawn king;1058601 said:


> Its just us...the firemen... .


If you can get them out of bed.


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

I'll take night plowing any days!... I mean.. night... but etter be done by about 6am here... lots of traffic then


----------

